# is hip hop dead to YOU?



## NevaSmokedOut (Mar 20, 2010)

in my eyes or in my ears so to speak the real rap sounds come from basically the most legenadry emcees but above all the real hip hop is undeground an a lot kids today ain't peepin that. i grew up in the time where rap had depth, comedy, abstract, conscious an a message for people. now we got gucci lame, ole da deutch man an a new rap hoe in competition with lil kim an trina (now these rap sluts will compete with each other). more to the point support the underground not the commercial sound.

PEACE


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2010)

NevaSmokedOut said:


> in my eyes or in my ears so to speak the real rap sounds come from basically the most legenadry emcees but above all the real hip hop is undeground an a lot kids today ain't peepin that. i grew up in the time where rap had depth, comedy, abstract, conscious an a message for people. now we got gucci lame, ole da deutch man an a new rap hoe in competition with lil kim an trina (now these rap sluts will compete with each other). more to the point support the underground not the commercial sound.
> 
> PEACE



No, it is alive and well in Immortal Technique, Sabac Red and many other underground artists. _The bling bling era was cute, but it's about to be done, I leave you full of clips like the moon blockin the sun, my metaphors are dirty like herpes but harder to catch, like an escape tunnel in prison I started from scratch
_


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 20, 2010)

rap is on life support. i have been listening to hip hop close to 25 years. i find myself listening to past legendary mc's more often than not, like rakim. i agree that mostly the only listenable current hip hop comes from the underground. there is some dope shit but it is harder to find anymore.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 20, 2010)

i guess i was brought up on this generations hip hop, and in light of the threads creation, that's probably why i find it all to be such a load of shit. 

recently found Immortal Technique but other than Dance with the Devil (which grew old fast for me) i'm not impressed with his stuff


----------



## DocDoom85 (Mar 20, 2010)

neosapien said:


> No, it is alive and well in Immortal Technique, Sabac Red and many other underground artists. _The bling bling era was cute, but it's about to be done, I leave you full of clips like the moon blockin the sun, my metaphors are dirty like herpes but harder to catch, like an escape tunnel in prison I started from scratch
> _


I've seen immortal techinique in concert...and freestyled with his homies at a afterparty....i like mf doom...mf Grimm anything wutang ...I like del cunning linguists Quasimoto madlib. Murs. Atmoshere. To name a few. Any of u guys listen to any of those dudes


----------



## neosapien (Mar 20, 2010)

DocDoom85 said:


> I've seen immortal techinique in concert...and freestyled with his homies at a afterparty....i like mf doom...mf Grimm anything wutang ...I like del cunning linguists Quasimoto madlib. Murs. Atmoshere. To name a few. Any of u guys listen to any of those dudes



Yeah I saw Tech bout 2 years ago. Best concert I've ever been to. Murs is awesome too!

Edit: I missed the Del part. He is legendary!!!


----------



## DocDoom85 (Mar 20, 2010)

any one listen to Quasimoto madlib best stoner music the unseen is like my favorte album

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCKBd2Q-GnM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgUBOkGfWbw&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdVA1KwWMws&feature=related


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 20, 2010)

DocDoom85 said:


> I've seen immortal techinique in concert...and freestyled with his homies at a afterparty....i like mf doom...mf Grimm anything wutang ...I like del cunning linguists Quasimoto madlib. Murs. Atmoshere. To name a few. Any of u guys listen to any of those dudes


 definitely, wu no question. cunning linguists are sick but i always fuck up spelling their name. del has been spittin funky shit forever and i have been chilling with the tame 1 del shit. lotta people have been talkin bout atmosphere lately but i havent checked much of his stuff. slug is tight too. good group of artists in your post. some of my favorites are brother ali, tame 1, leak bros.... hate to admit to listenin to old cage lol, the weathermen a lot of others.


----------



## JN811 (Mar 20, 2010)

ive gotta say the majority of rap now a days is complete garbage...


----------



## defcomexperiment (Mar 20, 2010)

i listen to mf doom regularly, aesop rock, el p, murs, etc etc the list goes on, hip hop is not dead to me, it just transitioned... heard a decent mainstream track when i was in NYC jay electronika - exhibit c... its on youtube, hottest mainstream i heard in a minute... el p is working on his next album right now, and sage francis is about to do a show in my area in a couple months... ive been able to kick it/talk to most people i listen to, which is one of the things i like most... got to be on stage for most of SSS's sets, which was a pretty unique experience... kinda waitin for mf doom to come through, heard there was some suspicion of lip syncing or him using a body double or some shit during rock the bells a few years back... what do they expect from a masked villian though 


edited to add:
btw aesop rock solely produced the latest installment from felt and appears regularly on it, though i only gave a few tracks a quick listen... ive been pretty heavy into def jux, rhymesayers, anticon, and other smaller independent labels since around 99/00 since i felt there was a large void left in hip hop in the marginally commercial market, some due to death's, beef, over-commercialization, watering down of the product for a mainstream audience... kinda felt like the early 90s boom lead to the raping of an artistic genre, and now we have most tracks on the radio are autotune/vocoder, and sound like shit... 

p.s. lil wayne is wack as fuck... i respect his paid dues, hard work, and down to earth attitude, but i just cant feel that shit...


----------



## DocDoom85 (Mar 20, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> definitely, wu no question. cunning linguists are sick but i always fuck up spelling their name. del has been spittin funky shit forever and i have been chilling with the tame 1 del shit. lotta people have been talkin bout atmosphere lately but i havent checked much of his stuff. slug is tight too. good group of artists in your post. some of my favorites are brother ali, tame 1, leak bros.... hate to admit to listenin to old cage lol, the weathermen a lot of others.


 I love brother ali ,Ill check out those other guys , Im still listening to old school del 

Wish my brother gearge was here both sides of the brain No need for alarm Im A huge hiphop head I have cases of records and cds


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 20, 2010)

defcomexperiment said:


> i listen to mf doom regularly, aesop rock, el p, murs, etc etc the list goes on, hip hop is not dead to me, it just transitioned... heard a decent mainstream track when i was in NYC jay electronika - exhibit c... its on youtube, hottest mainstream i heard in a minute... el p is working on his next album right now, and sage francis is about to do a show in my area in a couple months... ive been able to kick it/talk to most people i listen to, which is one of the things i like most... got to be on stage for most of SSS's sets, which was a pretty unique experience... kinda waitin for mf doom to come through, heard there was some suspicion of lip syncing or him using a body double or some shit during rock the bells a few years back... what do they expect from a masked villian though
> 
> 
> edited to add:
> ...


 man true words in this post. to me there was so many talented artists in the 90's, that you could listen to almost every song on a cd. now every mainstream song that i hear from dudes like drake, weezy or whoever just doesnt do it for me. im like this shit sounds wack and just doesnt make my head nod. the current hip hop artists, labels, producers, hear 1 song that sells a million and they make a song with the exact formula so it sounds the same so they can get rich . every hit is predictable and watered down to the point where mindless people who have no hip hop knowledge eat it up lol. i have no problem with new artists but just be original and stop doin what everyone else is doing.



DocDoom85 said:


> I love brother ali ,Ill check out those other guys , Im still listening to old school del
> 
> Wish my brother gearge was here both sides of the brain No need for alarm Im A huge hiphop head I have cases of records and cds


 hell yeah brother. definitely check out some cage agent orange and leak bros druggie fresh and you wont be dissapointed. i am gonna check more doom when i get a chance. all you guys in this thread seem like real headz. yall should stop by my hip hop thread. we welcome any type of hip hop or musiic. everyone is cool and down to earth, and i love being exposed to hip hop i have never heard before. so anyone is welcome to stop by and post what they feel is real hip hop.


----------



## Handson (Mar 20, 2010)

NevaSmokedOut said:


> in my eyes or in my ears so to speak the real rap sounds come from basically the most legenadry emcees but above all the real hip hop is undeground an a lot kids today ain't peepin that. i grew up in the time where rap had depth, comedy, abstract, conscious an a message for people. now we got gucci lame, ole da deutch man an a new rap hoe in competition with lil kim an trina (now these rap sluts will compete with each other). more to the point support the underground not the commercial sound.
> 
> PEACE


Modern rap has a message, lifestyle pushing mo fo sell outs like Jay Z and 50 cent, Lil Wayne, Tichy Stryder saying violence and sex is cool and that's all your kids are going to listen to, if you get my drift. Their in the same boat as Lady Gaga etc. The Artists who try to change shit get bumped off, pushed aside because their lyrics are too intelligently written for the modern dumb ass kids to understand, I'm 22 and it shocks me that people can't see it, EVEN AT MY AGE. The music business is dumbed down, It's ringtone hip pop for the stupid kids and they suck it in.

Don't get me wrong, I love to get high the old school west coast stuff, which was about gangs and violence and sex and drugs is cool, but it wasn't on every channel 24 hours a day. Now I'm into more political hip hop, like Canibus, La Coka Nostra, Necro etc. Can't beat the old school MCs though like you said.

HIP POP IS DEAD

HIP HOP ISN'T DEAD 

http://jumptheturnstyle.com/?p=1456


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Mar 20, 2010)

Handson said:


> Modern rap has a message, lifestyle pushing mo fo sell outs like Jay Z and 50 cent, Lil Wayne, Tichy Stryder saying violence and sex is cool and that's all your kids are going to listen to, if you get my drift. Their in the same boat as Lady Gaga etc. The Artists who try to change shit get bumped off, pushed aside because their lyrics are too intelligently written for the modern dumb ass kids to understand, I'm 22 and it shocks me that people can't see it, EVEN AT MY AGE. The music business is dumbed down, It's ringtone hip pop for the stupid kids and they suck it in.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love to get high the old school west coast stuff, which was about gangs and violence and sex and drugs is cool, but it wasn't on every channel 24 hours a day. Now I'm into more political hip hop, like Canibus, La Coka Nostra, Necro etc. Can't beat the old school MCs though like you said.
> 
> ...


yea i just saw this as a statistic me an my boy came up that between 50-70% of the people in this generation can't freestyle


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 20, 2010)

[youtube]x61vNFH8UWo[/youtube]

[youtube]3YyhEgQR_b0[/youtube]

[youtube]0pSekHpZIEM[/youtube]

[youtube]bV_E8SPc_jo[/youtube]


----------



## headbandrocker (Mar 20, 2010)

Hiphop will grow as its boundries disapear
LOL this is the future....

http://www.dieantwoord.com/


----------



## dankenstine (Mar 23, 2010)

tech goes HARD live - best live show ive seen actually


----------



## dankenstine (Mar 23, 2010)

hip hop aint dead, its just in a transition - moving from the east coast to the south - and with myspace and facebook and mixtape sites like datpiff, the indie game has stepped way up. give it a year or so and let the new cats develop and mature - hip hop will never die


----------



## defcomexperiment (Mar 23, 2010)

there is still hope for the future, i school new school heads when i can stomach it on real hip hop old and new... right now im listening to "cash still rules/scary hours" circa '96 wu tang forever, and not only does it bring back memories smokin big blunts bombin through detroit... its also 10x harder than anything ive heard in a long time... the radio isnt even on my radar, and hasnt been for a long time... mainstream always has been watered down and dumbed down, and always will be... look at what mainstream pressure, and marketability did to em, he started making trash, sacrificing the art for gimmick...

"Catch us swimmin with these sharks now, you rap villains
We feel the same way you feelin, let it be known
What the blood clot you niggaz dealin, you crash dummies
Cash rules, still don't nuttin move but the money"


----------



## IAm5toned (Mar 23, 2010)

i wanted to cry when i heard a recent number one hit from a year or two ago; dont remember the name of the track or artist, but i remember the lyric that got me- 'its so hot up in the club i aint got no shoes on'

ever been in a club with no shoes on.... eeewwwwww

shit makes me sick, fuckin kids rappin about shit they have no clue about.
give me some KRS, tribe, mc eight, raekwon, bont thugs, old jayz (dead presidents era) keith murray, _anything_ but the crap they pass on the radio these days as both mainstream, and rap.
its disgusting.... both puff daddy and sug knight should be run out of there respective towns on a rail, tarred and feathered, for selling out the music so many worked so hard for so long like some punk ass bitches. snoop still has some hot tracks but... hes all commercial these days too


----------



## Handson (Mar 23, 2010)

I like Wu Tang, was listening to Chamber Music before.

Not a brill album, not a bad one though.

next album on my list that I want is Jedi Mind Tricks Presents Army Of Pharaohs, got great reviews on UGHH

Want the new Canibus album too


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 23, 2010)

[youtube]Nw6NlI1vy9Y[/youtube]
[youtube]EJQEW9D3fzo[/youtube]
[youtube]7NJODyOPPw8[/youtube]
[youtube]vX9NnmtlvbU[/youtube]
[youtube]KWU8QsKMCd4[/youtube]

It's out there if you know where to look


----------



## dawg1232 (Mar 24, 2010)

The rap game is still good to me. Snoop, Dre, and Ludacris is about all I listen to with the occasional Lil Wayne. That and a few of my friends are all I listen to. I don't really like Luda's new album, but Red Light District and back is good. Snoop is just awesome as is Dre. That's just what I'm in to.


----------



## Handson (Mar 24, 2010)

dawg1232 said:


> The rap game is still good to me. Snoop, Dre, and Ludacris is about all I listen to with the occasional Lil Wayne. That and a few of my friends are all I listen to. I don't really like Luda's new album, but Red Light District and back is good. Snoop is just awesome as is Dre. That's just what I'm in to.


The commercial rappers kill it, you mustn't have read this thread LOL


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm drunk. Funny how I only bump music when I drink. Let me know if your bumpin or I won't waste my time, I have an external hardrive worth in my brain hip hop 4 life!
[youtube]lHdIDtkuAjI[/youtube][youtube]2T1jdreS6ko[/youtube]
[youtube]fVXbE1-3Fwo[/youtube][youtube]jxlKtIMQm3k[/youtube]
[youtube]XdD_EluLclk[/youtube][youtube]qeOfHa3uCG0[/youtube]
I just had an idea....lets's keep it alive! Post your good hip hop here...recent is better but good shit is timeless I'm gonna subscribe impress me for rep. 

your turn.....


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 25, 2010)

if die antwoord is the future of hip hop then put the last few nails in her coffin cuz shes fucked.


----------



## victozap (Mar 25, 2010)

As someone said, it's on life support. It's very close to dead, but I feel like it can make a comeback, it just needs some good mainstream performers besides Young Money and R&B/techno/T-Pain voice shit.

I'm rocking Illmatic and Reasonable Doubt right now, definitely my choices for best two Hip-Hop albums ever.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 26, 2010)

JN811 said:


> ive gotta say the majority of rap now a days is complete garbage...


 
What he said..


----------



## makeway (Mar 26, 2010)

Hip hop died when they stopped making SP1200's


----------



## BrokeFYC (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.myspace.com/peopleunderthestairs one of the few hip hop groups still putting out work.


good smoking song - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C32z9OBE3lohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG6PkPFGTjY


----------



## michaeljdumpout (Mar 28, 2010)

What the fuck are some of yall talkin about this shit will never stop never u hear me never!!!!! i dont rock to mc's like lil wayne or no fuck ass rappers like that if u want the answer to ur ? listen to Jay electronica exibit c this will answer all questions that u may have about the death of hip hop good thread tho.


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont believe that hip hop is dead. I jus believe that hip hop comes in different forms and people need to except that fact. The old school hip hop was more about delivering a messege and telling a story. Lil wayne's hip hop is good too for the simple fact that he has amazing wordplay some of his songs may be shit but for the most part he kills his songs if you actually listen and understand it. If you want a story telling rapper i suggest listening to Z-Ro


----------



## DelSlow (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll admit that most songs on the radio suck. I just think that saying "if so and so is on the radio/ is signed with this record label has no talent" is ignorant.

I take it back. I'd say 90-95% of shit on the radio could EASILY be replaced with REAL music. Mainstream is def. killing it.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 29, 2010)

Immortal Technique : hip hop not dead (yet)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la1ke_h-KRs


----------



## Johan Liebert (Mar 29, 2010)

Christ, no. Not as long as I've got Run DMC and Gym Class Heroes on my iPod.


----------



## michaeljdumpout (Mar 30, 2010)

Johan Liebert said:


> Christ, no. Not as long as I've got Run DMC and Gym Class Heroes on my iPod.


 
The Kings I can respect that good answer but gym class heros.. In the famous words of Tony Montana >>> Ru kidding me or what Man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2010)

i just knew koosh would be up in here hahaha 

hip hop is alive and well out back tokin a fat j. rap is fucked tho i havent heard a single new group of rappers in like 5 years maybe 10 

some underground stuff is so good it deserves to get heard but more likely wont especially by the youth who should be into it but are getting little wayne and kid crudi 

true heads wont ever let hip hop die.


----------



## estesj (Mar 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just knew koosh would be up in here hahaha
> 
> hip hop is alive and well out back tokin a fat j. rap is fucked tho i havent heard a single new group of rappers in like 5 years maybe 10
> 
> ...


That's true. That new JZ got a couple of good songs tho I dont fuck with main stream bs too much.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i just knew koosh would be up in here hahaha
> 
> hip hop is alive and well out back tokin a fat j. rap is fucked tho i havent heard a single new group of rappers in like 5 years maybe 10
> 
> ...


 no doubt don lol. i also wanted to add that dont just specifically listen to underground. i listen to whatever i think sounds good to me no matter what its classified as. years ago i listened to lots of mainstream hip hop but now i cant find much mainstream that i like(but there is a tiny selection). so i either listen to old shit or underground dudes who keep it creative and dont make music just for women, clubs, and to sell a million records. kiss-assmy girl likes that shit though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2010)

hahah i hear that man ill listen to most music genres my ipod has everything from the eagles to nwa.

i wonder what most folks class as main stream, shit i remember thinking jurassic 5 were mainstream haha

theres the odd underground making it mainstream in the uk by that i mean getting radio play but they tone down for the masses which is bullshit imo. for example take 'example' 2 mixtapes an album of street clever rap then sold out to get radio play and £££ much like the black eyed peas those cats were actually a credible hip hop outfit till the chick got busted for selling coke and got replaced by fergie !?!?! who well cant rap/sing dance shit even the autotune has a hard time with her shit.

ill stop now...


----------



## ...... (Apr 2, 2010)

Nope rap is alive and well in philly


----------

